# A town called Uretha?



## Victor (Sep 15, 2019)

So I called a tourist center in Missouri and asked about
nearby mountainous areas. She says Uretha Springs.
I say, that can't be.
Yes, it is.
You have a mountain named after a part of the body?
She repeated it 2 more times.  Turned out she meant Eureka Springs.

True.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 15, 2019)

The body part is urethRa....


----------



## jerry old (Sep 15, 2019)

No matter, the story using Uretha Springs is good anyway


----------



## 911 (Sep 16, 2019)

Here in Pennsylvania, we have villages named, “ Intercourse,” “Blue Ball,” and “Paradise.” (among others)


----------



## gennie (Sep 16, 2019)

Studying unusual place names is a fun hobby for those of us who travel randomly.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 16, 2019)

Funny when I heard Aretha Franklin's first name I always thought of the urethra, lol....


----------



## jerry old (Sep 16, 2019)

PopsnTuff said:


> Funny when I heard Aretha Franklin's first name I always thought of the urethra, lol....


Never made the connection until your post, your right


----------



## jujube (Sep 18, 2019)

Well, French Lick, Indiana isn't anywhere near as interesting as it sounds......

On the other hand, Boring, Oregon is every bit as boring....


----------



## TravelinMan (Sep 25, 2019)

Ain't it fun to get older and enjoy the deterioration of our hearing?  I had an interesting conversation with a Millennial last week on Wednesday.  I called the restaurant to ask what the daily special was and she said is was half-price Tuesday.  S I said is the Tuesday menu half-priced?  She said, no it was not. She repeated that is was half-priced Tuesday.  So I picked an item from the Tuesday menu and asked is it was half-priced.  Answer, no it was not, it was half-priced Tuesday.  After participating in this merry-go-round, I finally understood that she had been saying it was half-prices *SUSHI!*


----------



## CarolfromTX (Oct 19, 2019)

Eureka Springs is a cute little place. Worth a visit for sure.


----------



## win231 (Oct 19, 2019)

Well, I don't know if I can top "Uretha," but, years ago I remember reading about a guy named Dan Druff.  And, yes, he was a hair stylist.
And there was that dentist whose real name was Dr. Pain...


----------



## Catlady (Oct 19, 2019)

I knew an Italian woman whose last name was Mangiacrapa (trans: goat eater)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 20, 2019)

Luck, Texas. 
You're in Luck or you're outta Luck.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 20, 2019)

A Doctor Zipper operated on my wife’s cancer. I often wondered if he used a zipper instead of stitches.


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 20, 2019)

I saw two interesting patient names:  Art Tillery and Ione Bridges.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 20, 2019)

Victor said:


> So I called a tourist center in Missouri and asked about
> nearby mountainous areas. She says Uretha Springs.
> I say, that can't be.
> Yes, it is.
> ...


What about "Intercourse and Blue Ball, Pa?"


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 20, 2019)

Britain has some wonderful place names, many of which date back many centuries.
Matching Tye,  Twitty Fee,  Blubberhouses,  Wallish Walls, Wookey Hole, Wideopen   and not forgetting Wiggenhall St. Mary the virgin.  Both Orkney and Shetland have places called Twatt and in S.England be careful how you pronounce Fulking.  Cumbria has a mountain called Great Cockup.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 20, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Luck, Texas.
> You're in Luck or you're outta Luck.


We have a Possum Kingdom and a Utopia, Tx, too.


----------



## win231 (Oct 20, 2019)

The Bundy family was almost killed in Lower Uncton, England.


----------



## jujube (Oct 20, 2019)

Well, if French Lick is too racy for ya, there's always Toad Suck, Arkansas.

Okay, Oklahoma isn't much of a place, it's just okay......

Behave yourself, or you'll end up in Hell, Michigan.

If this is all too much for you, there's always Normal, Illinois.  I also thought normal was overrated, though.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Oct 20, 2019)

Gun Barrel City, Cut'n'Shoot, Dime Box, and Uncertain -- all in Texas.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 20, 2019)

We had a town in New York named Timbuctoo that was settled by African-Americans but the harsh climate and poverty made life so difficult that it eventually failed.

https://www.adirondack.net/history/timbuctoo/


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 20, 2019)

There was a Seinfeld episode where Jerry was dating a woman but did not recall her name. All he knew it rhymed with a female body part. He guessed "Mulva". Wrong, it was Delores.


----------



## Victor (Oct 25, 2019)

Well, I spent a day in Eureka Springs. Very touristy scenic town near the Missouri border.
Many places to eat and hotels, rock shops.

If you like funny personal names, see John Train's Most Remarkable Names. Verified real names like Icolo Piccolo, Concerto Macaroni.


----------



## jujube (Oct 25, 2019)

I've always wondered what would happen to you in Truth or Consequences, New Mexico if you lied?

If you're into healthy eating, you can use your American Fork (Utah) to eat Forks of Salmon (California) with a side order of Forks of Ivy (North Carolina).  You could wash it down with Hot Coffee (Mississippi), unless you're at Mormon Bar (California); in that case, you'd have to Chugwater (Wyoming).


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 17, 2020)

911 said:


> Here in Pennsylvania, we have villages named, “ Intercourse,” “Blue Ball,” and “Paradise.” (among others)


Decades ago I bought a souvenir for myself from somwhere in Pa. It was a mini street sign... Paradise pointing one direction and Intercourse pointing the other.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 17, 2020)

Diva:
You check yourself out on front page-you avatar, looks good...
your a celeb


----------



## Pappy (Feb 19, 2020)

Some weird Florida town names:

Bagdad (northeast of Pensacola)
Bohemia (northeast of Pensacola)
Christmas (east of Orlando)
Couch (near Cocoa)
Doctor's Inlet (southwest of Jacksonville)
Dogtown (northwest of Tallahassee)
Elfers (south of New Port Richey)
Eucheeanna (southeast of DeFuniak Springs)
Festus (northeast of Tallahassee)
Fluffy Landing (northeast of Santa Rosa Beach)
Lone Cabbage (west of Cocoa)
Lorida (southeast of Sebring)
Lulu (south of Lake City)
Mayo (east of Perry)
Needmore (south of Spring Hill)
New York (north of Pensacola)
Niceville (northeast of Fort Walton Beach)
Okahumpka (south of Leesburg)
Picnic (southwest of Tampa)
Possum Bluff (northwest of Merritt Island)
Roach Branch (south of Bonifay)
Spuds (southwest of St. Augustine)
Tobacco Patch Landing (southeast of Gainesville)
Wacahoota (southwest of Gainesville)
Two Egg (north of Tallahassee)
Weeki Wachee (west of Brooksville)
Yeehaw Junction (west of Vero Beach)


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 19, 2020)

jujube said:


> I've always wondered what would happen to you in Truth or Consequences, New Mexico if you lied?
> 
> If you're into healthy eating, you can use your American Fork (Utah) to eat Forks of Salmon (California) with a side order of Forks of Ivy (North Carolina).  You could wash it down with Hot Coffee (Mississippi), unless you're at Mormon Bar (California); in that case, you'd have to Chugwater (Wyoming).


If American fork's not your eating style, just use Spanish Fork. (also in Utah)


----------



## jerry old (Feb 19, 2020)

Pappy:
Avoid # 11 Lone Cabbage, sounds like those folk are getting ready for some serious starvation.


----------



## win231 (Feb 19, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Gun Barrel City, Cut'n'Shoot, Dime Box, and Uncertain -- all in Texas.



I never heard of "Gun barrel, Texas" until I read about this lady who shot 2 of her 5 husbands & buried them in her yard.  I was reading the paper on my lunch break at work & I just started LOL'ing. Co-workers asked me what was so funny.  After I had them read the story & the name of the city, the whole place was LOL'ing.





Mugshot of Betty Lou Beets

https://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/black-widow-texas-killing-husbands-article-1.2989015


----------

